# 1887 rover safety or something of the sort



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 3, 2019)

I would like to build a replica of this bike
Does any one have any advice on building bicycles
First photo right goes to https://vintagebicycle.wordpress.com/2010/09/16/the-rover-safety-bicycle-1887/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 3, 2019)

Go to Facebook and search for Colin Kirsch. 
He is the virtuoso of everything antique British bicycles...


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 3, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Go to Facebook and search for Colin Kirsch.
> He is the virtuoso of everything antique British bicycles...



I can’t get into his account because I don’t have Facebook 
Thank you though


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 3, 2019)

Ok. Good luck with that...


----------

